# Rapido 7090+ unladen weight



## foote (Aug 21, 2011)

Just thought I would let you know for anybodies future reference, have just had my 7090+, 2009, 3.0ltr van weighed, it had full fuel & water tanks, one full 11kg gas bottle and myself (just a little bit over the 75kg mark). 
Was quite surprised to find its unladen weight is 3400kg
Front axle was 1840kg 
Rear axle was 1560kg
Van is plated up at 3700kg so does not give you a lot of payload.
The only thing extra on it is a tow-bar.
Is there anyone else who up plates apart from SV Tech as I want to go to 3850kg and thought they were a bit dear for a paper exercise.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

What are your axle max allowable weights? are you on 16" wheels?


----------



## foote (Aug 21, 2011)

Front is 1850kg
Rear is 2000kg
I'm on 15'' rims so I can only go to 3850kg with having to modify


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If you have a passenger then you're over and it is unlikely that there is scope to increase the front axle limit.
Travelling with 50% water will lose over 50kg, putting more weight on the rear should slightly take weight off the front too


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I wonder how much heavier the 3.0 litre engine is than the 2.3. I've weighed ours 3 times immediately after leaving home with full fuel and water for a month long trip and have always had a 40-60kg margin on the front (3600-3650 total).

As Andy says, 100kg in the garage would take about 25 kg off the front wheels and your water and fuel state is a "worst case" for the front axle.

Kev


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I don't think SVtech charge for advice, they will at least take your information and tell you what is possible.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

So if an awning is added and a sat, then up sh.. creek and no paddle.

tony

Always go for 5t plus


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

4250kg was in the top 3 features of my decision
3 litre auto being the other two


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

It seems to me that Rapido build these lovely m/h's with v little payload. We were so concerned about our axle weights that we were invited to visit the Rapido factory - in a nutshell we have a 9066df with 3l comfortmatic engine on a 3.5 chassis up plated by Brownhills to 3.7. Rapido agreed it should have been on a 4.25 chassis but they supplied what hat been requested by the dealer & to get a trailer.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Why is it the norm to fit inadequate chassisessss and not at least give an optional upgade 8O 

tony


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

On the info given I would suspect that to goto 3850 you may need air assisted rear suspension and to check the size/rating of the tyres. I uprated ours to 3700 from 3500 and the advice was to go higher I will need to modify. Good news is that if I decide to do it within a year then SV Tech will change plating FOC.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Rapido seem to have a bit of a habit of being mean on payload. 

Just about every one I have ever looked at has been "marginal" to say the least. I recall looking at a new 5 berth at a show a couple of years ago, on a 3500Kg chassis, and it had less than 400kg payload as it left the factory (without an awning, towbar, second leisure battery etc etc) 

I would advise anyone looking to purchase any motorhome (especially used) to insist on a weight ticket (when empty) so you can make an informed decision. 

I once had a Hymer B544 (1996) based on a Fiat and when EMPTY of everything I had 75Kg of available payload on the rear axle. Personally I think it is bordering on deception for manufacturers to sell multi berth motorhomes that will obviously be overweight if it carries the number of people that there are berths for. Its simply NOT acceptable for them to say "we expect the other berth holders to travel by car"

Maybe we should start a campaign to get the MH press to start highlighting this, more common than you would think, issue ??


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Rapidos although very nice vans are notorious for having very little payload.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Why is it the norm to fit inadequate chassisessss and not at least give an optional upgade 8O
> 
> tony


A chassis with a designed heavier GVW would likely be heavier, reducing the payload even more. when used on a 3500kg van.

Ian


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

WildThingsKev said:


> I wonder how much heavier the 3.0 litre engine is than the 2.3.
> 
> Kev


50kg !!!!!!! For the engine upgrade (source Autotrail website weight calculator)

And there is probably 30 - 50kg for the tow bar... It all adds up, plus any other accessories added..

I would complete the SV Tech form and send it off, as far as I know there is no charge for the advise. Yes it sounds a lot for just paperwork but they are authorised to issue the new weight plate and pretty much trusted in the industry and used by many motorhomers..


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes Ian. but an optional upgrade for a heavier chassis makes sense when you have a van coming in at 3700kg already.

tony


----------

